# My Problem with hypnosis



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I did hypnosis and it helped me a lot but...I had a car accident within a couple of months after starting on hypnosis. I had a car accident. I believe it was because I stepped on the accelerator instead of the brake pedal at a stop sign. There is a visualization of a pedal in Mike's hypnosis and I feel the confusion arose because of that. I still feel confused sometimes when I drive and I am afraid to listen to the hypnotherapy tapes.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Why would you get mixed up between driving and visualisations? For me (ok, i don't drive) it is two completely different situations. When you are driving you are alert. When you do hypnosis, i would assume you are at home, calm and relaxed, maybe in bed perhaps. Even though i do not drive, many of my friends do and i am alert! Then again, my friends are scary drivers.







The only thing i can think of is that you were not paying attention when you were driving or (god forbid) you were listening to your tapes in the car







Which we all know is something you should NEVER EVER do!I would think that if you are paying attention to driving properly this would not have happened. But I would suggest that if you are worried then you should email Mike. In fact, i would DEFINATELY email Mike, and he can either help you with your problem or put your mind at rest.







Nikki.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

bonnieiyou mention in the CFS/FM forum that you think its possible you may have fibromyalgia...and as you know one of the predominant symptoms is brain fog when your cognitive skills are impaired...is it not more likely that this is what could have contributed to your crash rather than hypnosis?I'm speaking from personal experience here as I have CFS/ME and suffer from brain fog on occasions and I'm also learning to drive and have had several occasions when I have done something inappropriate because of brain-fog.I did hypnotherapy for my IBS about 18 months ago and to be honest I didnt notice any cross over into conscious reality of the images in Mikes Tapes...but if your concerned I agree the best thing to do is speak to Mike directly about it..but I'm sure Mike would be careful to ensure that the imagery in his tapes shouldnt cause such sorts of things to happen.Hope you get to the bottom of this mystery,Clair


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

This may be a problem with a tape over an actual hypnotherapist doing a session. In an actual session the therapist looks for signs of abreaction to imagery and suggestion, and can adapt the suggestive therapy at the time.Or it could just be an excuse for making a mistake.







AZ


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

While the possibility of making a mistake is always there, there is the visualization of the pedal and I imagined myself in my car when doing the visualization. If hyphosis speaks to our subconscious, and it doesn't say anything in that visualization not to imagine ourselves in a car, and driving is also a fairly subconscious process(for e.g you don't remember all the sights on your way back home), the possibility for confusion is definitely there. What happens if the subconscious is trying to regulate one's digestion while in a car? I don't know if a hypnotherapist in an office would have picked up the clues as there were no clues. At most I was confused in the visualization also whether to use the accelerator or pedal, because I did not consider myself C or D and I did not know what to do for G.I did write to Mike and he put another suggestion but I don't even remember what it was right now. However that does suggest the possibility that the hypnosis went wrong.I think there is something wrong with the tape because the tape should warn you not to imagine yourself in a car while doing the visualization. It is not sufficient to warn you not to listen to the tapes in a car.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

To be honest, i think that if you were as alert as you should be when you were driving you would not have that problem. If you can't remember the suggestion made to you by Mike then you can't consider it that important. I would be interested to know what that wsa?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I just did not go back to the tapes after that. It was over two years ago. Unless the suggestion did its job and just like I have forgotten the details of the hypnosis I have forgotten his suggestion.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Nikki can I PM you about something else and will you keep it confidential?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

bonniei, AZmom may have made a helpful suggestion. (I know you don't like suggestion). I think it's something Mike touches on.Bada


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

bonnieI can see where the pedals might be a problem. maybe you could go back through this session a few times but make sure to visualize something else - for instance, be in the building Mike describes. BTW, when I first went through the course, I dind't visualze pedals at all - I had a large wheel I was turning. then again - make sure it's not a steering wheel.as for being alert when you drive, of course that's optimal. but we all know you are never 100% alert 100% of the time. In fact there is even that driving hypnosis effect - you don't realize how you got from point A to B but know you did - happens often when you're driving back and forth from work. happens to just about everyone too - in fact, I see that as an example of hypnosis given when explaining that most people can be hypnotized.nancy


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes Bada I noted it. If it was a suggestion, Thanks AZ! I just saw it as her talking about the merits of an actual session in an office. Bada I hope you are not trying to pressure me into taking the suggestion if it was one. Then it ceases to be a suggestion, don't you think? For future reference I would like to be able to not respond to a sugestion if I choose not to respond to it. It is bad enough having to listen to your suggestions all the time even though they can be pretty good at times







. But a suggestion about someone else's suggestion is a bit too much. Would you please refrain from doing that? It puts me in an awkward position. Thanks.nm I just don't know which other pedals to visualize.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Sorry, bonniei. I know suggestions coming from a psychologist, hypnotherapist, or other 'expert' can seem like more than suggestions. Guess I shouldn't have put my two cents in on your thread. It's just a bad habit I need to break myself from. Maybe I should join your book group?Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

> quote:I know suggestions coming from a psychologist, hypnotherapist, or other 'expert' can seem like more than suggestions.


See, Tom, there you go again. I didn't get the impression that Bonnie had any problem with a "psychologist" making a suggestion. The way I understood it was that she had a problem with someone, any one, insisting that she take a "suggestion".


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Okay, bonniei, I stand corrected. I apologize as a person for seeming to insist you take a suggestion. Is that better, JackieGian, and any others watching over me here?Sorry, bonniei, if your thread seems to be taken over. It looks like I'm ot paranoid, though. I am being watched pretty carefully, though.Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Whoops, I guess I'm going to be accused of attacking next. For the record, my comments were observations ONLY!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

My comments were observations also. It's very disconcerting to feel like everything you say is being watched so people can pounce if you slip. I was just observing the observing and have no intention of attacking unless attacked. BTW I take back what I said to you about being threatened by psychologists. It may not apply in your case, and may have been an overgeneralization. Guess I need to read bonniei's book course.Bada


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

No need to take back your question. I assumed it was an honest one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2003)

Wow... the Internet is sure slow this evening... even with my DSL I am experiencing about a 15-second delay with every selection. It may be due to the power outages on the east coast?Bonniei..... if you are allowing yourself to think about those hypno sessions while you are driving, you could actually do what you described. You need to be able to differentiate. I would talk to Mike about this and ask for his advice.With regard to the tone of the thread, I am hoping we can avoid dissecting each other's comments and focus on assisting each other. Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

sounds like you've been in a support group before, Evie/Bada


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Bada thanks for your apology. Please join the course.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Yes that's it Evie, knowing how to differentiate! You would think if Mike has made a tape, he should make it part of thed program to help us differentiate between the two.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Bon, It isn't that simple. Evie was right on in her suggestion to contact Mike.BQ


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Support group? The hospital where I work is one giant support group. We are taught core values that permeate into not only our jobs, but our lives. I have learned to be a "team player" even on those days when I feel like what Paddy shot at. Even though at times it can be stressful, I consider myself very lucky to have the job that I have with this non-profit Christian organization. I've never been comfortable with illness support groups, although they do a lot of good for a lot of people. I do better in a "saner" environment ......







The way I see it, if you keep company with sane people.... it helps to keep you sane....














Getting back to your issue, Bonniei.... I want to say again that if it were me, I would contact Michael Mahoney for his feedback on why this happened and even if it is related at all to the hypno. Even people who don't regularly do hypno get distracted and have accidents.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that seems a little biased, Evie. would a IBS self-help group then not be a sane environment?Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

It's all in our perspective.(I'm sorry... I'm being an ass)(The following is a legitmate response







I didn't say that this IBS support group was insane... I said that I do better in sane groups.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't want to confront Mike, BQ and Evie. But I thought this should be out there for people considering hypnosis.


----------

